# Laptop in Kühlschrank/Kühltruhe legen



## euwcash (10. Oktober 2012)

*Laptop in Kühlschrank/Kühltruhe legen*

Mein Notebook stürtzt bei eigentlich jeder Anwendung nach spätestens einer halben Stunde ab. Ich habe mir das Programm Speedfan runtergeladen: GPU: 85C Core 0:89C Core 1: 91C HDD: 45C

Um den Laptop weiter benutzen zu können, möchte ich ihn in einen Kühlschrank oder einer Kühltruhe legen. Dabei habe ich mir vorgestellt ein Loch in eines der Seitenwände zu bohren. Kann ich das bedenkenlos tun, oder zerstöre ich damit die Funktionalität? Ich kenne mich mit Kühlschränken nicht besonders gut aus. Falls das ebenfalls nicht reicht, müsste es halt doch die Kühltruhe sein, wobei die ziemlich viel Strom frisst. 

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzY4WDEwMjQ=/$(KGrHqJ,!hoF!e-9go0IBQTfZM!w3!~~48_72.JPG


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Laptop in Kühlschrank/Kühltruhe legen*

Willkommen im Forum!

Wie alt ist den das gute Stück und um welches Modell handelt es sich?

Warum denn gleich tiefgefrieren? 
Vielleicht reicht es auch schon, die Kiste aufzuschrauben und mal den Staub rauszuholen 

Edit: N Loch im Kühlschrank ist äußerst kontraproduktiv, da der Wärmetauscher mit jedem Bisschen warmer Luft zu kämpfen hat. Dann kann man sich vorstellen wie das ist, wenn durch ein Loch andauernd warme Luft reinkommt. Außerdem herrscht im Kühlschrank ja auch ein gewisser Unterdruck...


----------



## norse (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Laptop in Kühlschrank/Kühltruhe legen*

bitte nicht  das bekaämpft das simptom aber nicht die ursache!

CPU Luüfter reinigen, neue Wärmeleitpaste auf den Kühler, das bringt was, aber nicht sowas. wenn du es dir nicht zutraust lass es den ortsansässigen IT-laden machen. das bringt deutlich mehr


----------



## SchnickNick (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Laptop in Kühlschrank/Kühltruhe legen*

Oder schau dich nach so einer Kühl-/Dockingstation fürs Laptop um.


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Laptop in Kühlschrank/Kühltruhe legen*

oder die Temps sin einfach ganz normal.

Also Staub rausholen macht vll. schon 5.-10° aus, wenn viel drinn ist, aber sooo unnormal sind die temps für ein laptop nicht


----------



## cabtronic (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Laptop in Kühlschrank/Kühltruhe legen*

Moin,
säg ruhig ein wenig am Kühlschrank rum, vielleicht noch mit Stecker drin
Gefrieren eigentlich die Kristalle im Laptopdisplay schnell, oder halten die wie ein Handy ein bisl mehr aus?
Neben den Tips zum Reinigen und Wärmeleitpaste auftragen, die sicher etwas bringen, könntest du dir sowas überlegen. Ist auf jeden Fall die sicherste Variante.
Und mach Bilder wenn du den Laptop öffnest!! Dann kannste den leichter wieder zusammenbauen.
Achja, wenn noch Garantie drauf ist, schreib eventuell den Support der Firma an.

Gruß

edit: zu langsam


----------



## atzenfreak99 (10. Oktober 2012)

Mein 3 Jahre alter compaq Laptop ist wie eine turbine  wenn ich livestream oder nur bei YouTube bin dreht der schon ab, damit meine ich 80 Grad.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Laptop in Kühlschrank/Kühltruhe legen*

80Grad hat meiner im idle schon, das ist aber normal das die teile so warm werden, ich würds erst mal mit staub entfernen probieren


----------



## Aer0 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Laptop in Kühlschrank/Kühltruhe legen*

bei mir hat lüfter reinigen + neue wlp ne menge gebracht,solltest du ein acer notebook haben wird das bei dir aber nichts nützen


----------



## atzenfreak99 (10. Oktober 2012)

Wieso geht das nicht mit einem Acer Notebook?


----------



## Aer0 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Laptop in Kühlschrank/Kühltruhe legen*

haste mal die kühler gesehen?? da fehlt komplett das potential,letztens das acer nb von meinem opa gereinigt und immernoch idle 80c die dinger sind von schimpansen konstruirt


----------



## the.hai (11. Oktober 2012)

Was soll der quatsch? Laptop und kühlschrank, blödsinn....

Schraub den laptop auf und beseitige den staub, erneuer die wlp. Der pc wird ja mal ordentlich funktioniert haben, auch ohne kühlschrank.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Laptop in Kühlschrank/Kühltruhe legen*

Betrieb  im Kühlschrank? könntest auch gleich einen Eimer Wasser darüber verschütten im laufenden Betrieb. Ich tippe da mal auf verdreckte Einläße bzw Staub auf dem Kühler und oder Lüfter. Einmal unten aufmachen und mit etwas Druckluft mal ausblasen


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. Oktober 2012)

Bitte stell ihn in den Kühlschrank und mach ein Foto davon xD


----------



## Moose83 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Laptop in Kühlschrank/Kühltruhe legen*

Ne, gleich 2


----------

